# The Makings of an Indian Bride



## Mansi (Jun 13, 2007)

shot these a while back, really really horrible light and a very tight spot, this was my first of shooting something of the sorts... look forward to the comments/critique

1.






2. 





3.





4. 





5.





6.





7.





thanks for looking 
mansi


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 13, 2007)

What an interesting process! Is there a traditional colour for an Indian bride's dress?  (I seem to recall red, but I could be wrong). 

This series really gives one an idea of the 'work' that's involved for a full formal affair, from a female's perspective.

Thanks so much for sharing these.


----------



## Mansi (Jun 13, 2007)

hey anty, thanks 
yes traditionally the color of an indian brides dress is red, or any of its diff shades... but the modern bride this day is wearing just about any color...

thank you for the comments


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 13, 2007)

I was thinking, too, that probably this entire outfit is red with A LOT OF gold to it, and - of course - pampered by colour photography as we are, I am curious to know how gorgeous and resplendant the bride will have looked, but even your black and white photos show the speciality of that day!!!

She hardly knows how to hold the henna-ed hands!  Does it take time to dry?


----------



## Mansi (Jun 13, 2007)

corinna, yes that outfit was a really heavy... and i mean REAllllllLLY heavy red and gold outfit, i chose to convert it to bw because it was just too distracting and i wanted the feel of it to come out rather then being distracted by the outfit...
the henna-ed hands are dry... the bride usually gets the henna one or two days before so that it goes really dark, so i guess that just an awkward hand capture owing to the stuff thats on her hand lol

thanks a lot for looking and commenting


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 14, 2007)

Fascinating stuff, a nice piece of reportage. It's a shame there wasn't a little more light available to you work with, it would perhaps have helped boost the contrast a little. It's interesting that there is only one photo where she looks like she may have been enjoying the process - that stuff must be much heavier than it looks


----------



## Goldeeno (Jun 14, 2007)

I love your closer shots, the real detail that goes into the bride. The decoration of her face etc. Would be good to see a few more close ups, maybe her hands, i know there all decorated. But great shots non the less.


----------



## Naturegirl (Jun 14, 2007)

Mansi said:


> corinna, yes that outfit was a really heavy... and i mean REAllllllLLY heavy red and gold outfit, *i chose to convert it to bw because it was just too distracting and i wanted the feel of it to come out rather then being distracted by the outfit*...


accomplished! Beautiful photos of a beautiful bride.


----------



## Peniole (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice images, I would have really liked to have seen 7 ad 8 in colour as well. Nothing wrong with b/w though, it's just I know how colourful Indian brides can be, and how hard it is to shoot and get the balance right.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jun 14, 2007)

Beautiful shots and subject. I love the shot of her getting her hair styled. She looks worried in that 'oh what am I thinking of doing here?!' 

On shot #1, love how you got a lot of the make up palette in there and the hand. That's some sweet framing.


----------



## Mansi (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks guys for all the comments


----------



## nomade (Jun 19, 2007)

Interesting set, thank you...


----------



## abraxas (Jun 20, 2007)

Great series- thanks!


----------



## ravikiran (Jul 26, 2007)

Mansi Great post after a long break. You'd get out some Indian'ness in all your post. I am grateful for our traditions and thankful to you for presenting them.

Ravi.


----------



## michaelk (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice. Having been to an Indian wedding myself I know how colorful they can be. However, I like the black and white photos as I am drawn more towards the bride's face and her expressions. I especially like the last photograph, 7. She looks very beautiful and as I look into her eyes I wonder what she is thinking....


----------

